# 18" Powermatic planer sharpener



## moby (Apr 15, 2011)

I work with a 18" powermatic planer model 180, and am looking for the blade sharpener that mounts to the top of it. Just wandering if anybody knows a good place to look for one, seeing that they don't make them anymore.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Well,theres OWWM..........which is an invaulable resource in these matters.

But,as a counterpoint to finding "the real thing" and,may possibly be showing my hillbilly'ness?Uh....somebody made the original,and considering planer blade sharpening and its attendant required tools aren't sumthin we do everyday........this fixture would be made in-house for us.Like I said,an alternative.Best,BW


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I personally don't see the benefit other than restoration of original equipment. It seems that when you sharpen you should remove knives and do head cleaning and maintenance at same time. Also when you sharpen they would need to be reset anyhow. JMO


----------



## moby (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input


----------



## Woodmaster123 (Feb 26, 2011)

When looking for the grinding attachment also get the honing stone attachment. I have both attachments for the 15" pomermatic in the school shop.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a link for one up for sale. http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=94348
You might want to contact the seller to make sure it's compatible with a 180


----------



## Schlossman (May 22, 2012)

*I have the complete Sharpening outfit for sale*

I repair and maintain industrial wood working equipment. I have found sharpening the blades on the machine very effective. Some time to set up initially but then very fast and acccurate.

For sale
Bar for Powermatic 18" Planer
Motorized Grinder
Jointer stone.

complete package Plus shipping $600.00


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Grinding the knives in place is the only way to achieve a 100% perfect cutting circle.

I can grind the knives in my Yates American planer about 4-6 times before I need to pull them out and re-set them.

You are only taking a touch off of them when you grind them in place.

I have been offered more for my original grinder and bar then I paid for my 24" planer.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

Schlossman seems to have it covered.

You need the bar, the grinder (with wheel), the jointer bar and the jointing stone. Of all the pieces the jointer bar is the hardest to come by. If you have never ground and jointed in place read the manual and read on OWWM about it. I bet you will have FUN the first time you lower the jointing stone onto a RUNNING planer!!! Sparks are always fun!

Those things are all over from eBay to used machine dealers, Bill Kerfoot at CS Machinery and Scott Redmond at Redmond Machinery are two good sources but may not have the best prices.

PS there are conflicting opinions whther to joint or grind first, I think PM recommends grind first but I have always been a joint first guy...


----------



## Gabs (Nov 8, 2014)

*18" Powermatic*

I have the 18" grinder attachment


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

do you still have it what is the price and where are you located?


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I had a 16" with the grinder, and wish I had never sold it. It works great-especially in the middle of a run, if you need to.


----------

